# Anybody fish Pensacola Pier today?



## ricehobgood86 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did anyone fish the pier today? I am leaving early from hattiesburg, MS tomorrow morning to come and try and fill the cooler up with some spanish mackeral. They were biting real good last weekend but I wasn't throwing the right rigging to hook up with many of them. With all that weather moving up from the south, I am hoping that the bites have increased even more! I'll post an update tomorrow evening once I get back home!:thumbup:


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

*slow*

Some spanish here and there. There was one King run this morning at 5:00 and the tarpon have been showing up hungry. My son hooked one over 100lb this morning and got spooled!! He did manage to catch the only Bo-Bo of the morning:


----------



## ricehobgood86 (Jun 14, 2012)

*...Bust....*

Got into Pensacola beach about 5:45 and got set up about 2/3 of the way down the pier (usually have good hits from Spanish there). I got my fiancé and my dad rigged up and then got my rod rigged up and tossed a cigar out and wham!!! Had a hit real quick. Once I got the fish to the pier I realized I had foul hooked a Spanish. Being such a quick hit I figured it was going to be money for the rest of the morning......NOOOPPPEEEEEEE!!! We didn't catch another single fish. I caught a couple catfish but I don't count those anymore. What a bummer. I don't know what has caused the bites to fade but last week you couldn't get your line wet for having to real another fish in. Maybe the weather stirring in the gulfs but I honestly thought that it would be pushing the fish further in to the shoreline. If anyone can school me or tell me their opinion I'll gladly listen. 


On the plus side....I was given three whole boxes of cigar minnows from others leaving the pier early because of the lack of bites. Saves me about 50 bucks out of my next couple trips!!


----------



## vtgoat (Aug 3, 2010)

I was at the pier from 5:30-8:30 this morning caught a bunch of catfish and whiting. Saw a lot of hard tails and want I call butterfish caught on sabiki rigs. Also saw a few Spanish being caught


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

went to the Pensacola Beach Pier this morning but i believe at 5:00am i hooked into a 100lb+ tarpon and after i lost that the king bite was on for alittle and some other tarpon hook ups, my dad lost a king and many others were lost and caught but after that nothing really happened accept for a bonito i caught


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

ricehobgood86 said:


> Got into Pensacola beach about 5:45 and got set up about 2/3 of the way down the pier (usually have good hits from Spanish there). I got my fiancé and my dad rigged up and then got my rod rigged up and tossed a cigar out and wham!!! Had a hit real quick. Once I got the fish to the pier I realized I had foul hooked a Spanish. Being such a quick hit I figured it was going to be money for the rest of the morning......NOOOPPPEEEEEEE!!! We didn't catch another single fish. I caught a couple catfish but I don't count those anymore. What a bummer. I don't know what has caused the bites to fade but last week you couldn't get your line wet for having to real another fish in. Maybe the weather stirring in the gulfs but I honestly thought that it would be pushing the fish further in to the shoreline. If anyone can school me or tell me their opinion I'll gladly listen.
> 
> 
> On the plus side....I was given three whole boxes of cigar minnows from others leaving the pier early because of the lack of bites. Saves me about 50 bucks out of my next couple trips!!


so you use dead cigar minnows? do you free line them or use a bobber?


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I freeline cigars. troll slowly or jerk slightly on retrieve works for me. if you hook them properly they will "swim" well. 

I arrived this morning at 4. caught 2 spanish in the dark on bright gotcha. no spanish again until 7 or 8. met some guy named scott. he and i went back and forth catching alewive/hardtail to cut up and free line. he left with 6-7 nice spanish, i stayed for an hour more and left with 4. 

hooked a 23 inch spanish early. record for me.


Seems like they were running a lot harder a week ago though. Not sure if the system has really pushed them up yet or if it will happen at all. Ill be there after the storm for sure though.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

do you tip the gotcha's with anything?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

stevesmi said:


> do you tip the gotcha's with anything?


no..... not needed....but a good retrieve is ....anymore I like a spear head jig that I started to make(looney jig) and sometimes will tip that with a piece of belly meat from a spanish:yes:


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

i went out last week hooked 9.10lb bonito on a yozo and caught 4 spanish on the yozo and my buddy has been teling me that the spanish have been killing his yozo so go out and get a yozo they wrk great


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Country What color yozo?


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Country What color yozo?


A smallish (size SXR-10) Rapala X Rap in 'ghost' color would probably do the trick as well


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

I usually just use a silver one with black on the top and stripes and it catches spanish and bobos all the time they are there


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

Dumb question - but what is a yozo?


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I wanna know to!


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

I think it's short for 'Yozuri'...that's my guess


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

albacized said:


> I think it's short for 'Yozuri'...that's my guess


Yes, it is short for "Yozuri" which is a specific brand of lures. You can find them in most bait & tackle shops and I think Wal-Mart might even sell some.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

yep it is landlocked but i use a blue yozo with little orange and green it looks like a ballyhoo going through the water and the bonito and spanish detroy it i dont know y but they do


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yozo are great for all saltwater fish. Some of the best king blowups have come from yozo's for me anyway. I like the mag minnow model# F633, 5" 7/8 oz. in mackerel and sardine colors....floats and doves a few feet under the surface...work it like a freshwater jerk bait only faster and more erratic.F633 FLOATING 5" 7/8 oz.


----------

